# Cox Answers Cablecard Questions and More!



## djones18 (Jan 6, 2006)

Last week I asked Cox of Northern Virginia how they manage cablecard issues with TIVO Series 3 users. I got much more than I asked for (see their answer #4). My questions and their answers are below unedited for your information and comment:

*My questions:*

Subject: Cablecards and newly released TIVO HD/DVR.

TIVO Series 3 HD/DVR boxes started selling this week. They replace your Cox HD/DVR cable box (for those who rent them) or require digital HD service (for those who don't). They require insertion of two cablecards in the rear access panel and use a single cable line input. Could you please provide a definitive answer for Fairfax County?

1. How much to install the two cablecards into a TIVO Series 3 and activate the cards?

2. Can they be self-installed (like your cable boxes)? If not, why not?

3. Monthly rental of the two cablecards? Are you charged a single "Digital Gateway" charge (as for current Cox HD/DVR) to use both cablecards in this one device or are you charged two "Gateway" charges per month? How much are those charges?

*Cox of Northern Virginia's Answer:*

In response to your questions:

1) Complete pricing information on all Cox services can be found by
visiting:

http://www.cox.com/fairfax/rates.asp

2) Each piece of digital equipment leased from Cox--whether set-top receiver or CableCard--does require a digital/service/digital gateway. 
Again, these and all other related charges can be found by visiting above web site. Additional CableCard information can be found by
visiting:

http://www.cox.com/fairfax/Digitalcable/cablecard.asp

3) At this time there is no self-install option available for CableCard because the installation process is a complex one requiring real-time coordination of activities between our technicians and our dispatchers.

4) Before making your purchase decision, it may also interest you to know that Cox has entered into an agreement with TiVo to make its user interface available to Cox DVR subscribers. We are excited to add TiVo to the portfolio of Cox entertainment services. Here are a few salient points about this coming change:
A) The service is expected to begin launching in select Cox markets by late 2007. 
B) Cox is committed to offering our customers the best television experience possible. Our new joint service will allow those customers interested in the TiVo user interface to easily use it while continuing to enjoy the simplicity of our products and the award winning customer service they have come to expect from Cox. 
C) The software will allow Cox to deliver the TiVo. service in customers? homes without replacing existing DVR boxes and without an install appointment or truck roll. Customers will continue to enjoy Cox?s dual tuner functionality and ability to record programs in HD while navigating with TiVo software.
D) The service will feature the popular TiVo user interface and new innovations that link the capabilities enabled by Cox?s broadband network like: 
On DEMAND ? integrates search and menu with OD offerings 
HDTV ? current TiVo stand alone boxes are not HD capable. With Cox and TiVo, customers can easily enjoy both. 
Exclusive TiVo features like Season Pass? recordings, WishList. 
searches 
E) The TiVo software upgrade will be available for a few dollars more per month. Exact final pricing has not been determined at this time. 
Additional information on Cox products and services is available on our web site at http://www.cox.com/fairfax We hope that we have been able to provide you with the information you requested. If we have not, or if we can be of any additional service to you, please do not hesitate to contact us again.

My name is David
Thank you for choosing Cox Communications, Your Friend in the Digital Age!

Sincerely,
The Cox Northern Virginia Online Customer Care Team


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The TiVo-Cox agreement has been previously disclosed. The Cox spokesperson was, as I'm sure you know, incorrect regarding the lack of a TiVo HD box.


----------



## djones18 (Jan 6, 2006)

Steve,

Thanks...didn't know TIVO interface availability on Cox systems in late 2007 was previously disclosed. Gotta spend more time here!

Cheers.


----------



## gwsat (Sep 14, 2006)

It has been reported in other threads that TiVo software will only be available to those to whom Cox has furnished Motorola boxes. Apparently TiVo has just started developing software for Scientific Atlanta DVRs, so it wont be available to those of us using SA boxes for the foreseeable future and certainly not by late 2007. Alas.


----------



## TechDreamer (Jan 27, 2002)

That Cox guy sure gave out a lot of information for a product that is still more than a year away.


----------



## djones18 (Jan 6, 2006)

TechDreamer said:


> That Cox guy sure gave out a lot of information for a product that is still more than a year away.


I thought so too when I received their response unsolicited. Clearly, they hope we don't pull the plug on their HD/DVRs in favor of TIVO Series 3. Question is, are folks willing to wait a year and continue using Cablecos arcane, often frustrating HD/DVR user interface?

Cheers.


----------



## gwsat (Sep 14, 2006)

I am willing to wait a month or two to see how the development of TiVo software for Cox DVRs proceeds. I strongly suspect, however, that we will have learned little more by then than we know now and that I will end up buying an S3.


----------



## Dark Helmet (Sep 15, 2006)

djones18 said:


> 2) Each piece of digital equipment leased from Cox--whether set-top receiver or CableCard--does require a digital/service/digital gateway.


So, it sounds like a two-CableCARD Tivo will have two digital outlet charges.

I think after I get my bill and after a *polite* discussion with billing (who I am assuming is going to tell me to suck it up), I'll try filing a complaint with Fairfax County. They might tell me to suck it up as well, but I figure it can't hurt.

(My argument will be: two CableCARDs are required for two tuners on one device, and the Cox dual-tuner PVR doesn't require a double gateway charge).


----------



## lasergecko (Mar 13, 2003)

Dark Helmet said:


> So, it sounds like a two-CableCARD Tivo will have two digital outlet charges.


That is exactly the same as if you had two digital decoder boxes. That policy has been in effect at Cox Las Vegas for at least three years.

Each digital decoder box requires its own digital service fee.



> (My argument will be: two CableCARDs are required for two tuners on one device, and the Cox dual-tuner PVR doesn't require a double gateway charge).


I doubt you will get anywhere at all since you're still just renting ONE piece of equipment from them (and paying a fee for the DVR service). With two CableCards, you are renting TWO pieces of equipment. They don't care where you stick 'em.


----------



## Dark Helmet (Sep 15, 2006)

lasergecko said:


> That is exactly the same as if you had two digital decoder boxes. That policy has been in effect at Cox Las Vegas for at least three years.


I understand the pricing for two digital decoder boxes, thankyouverymuch ... but it's ONE decoder box that I have. The fact that two CableCards are required is just a consequence of the technology. The rate sheet for Cox/Fairfax says "each additional digital outlet". Is a TiVo one digital outlet, or two? Clearly, the current rate structure comes from the idea that one CableCard == one device. The rate sheet doesn't say anything about the digital outlet fee being per device rental ... that sounds like something a mid-level CSR guy made up on the spot to justify the fact that their billing system assumes one cablecard per device.

I look at it this way: If I go through the whole process and end up filing a complaint with my local government, the worst that can happen is that I lose and end up paying the additional outlet fee. The best thing that can happen is that I stick it to the Man, and save every Cox customer with a TiVo an extra five bucks a month. Why WOULDN'T I do it? (I'm sure that I'll get nowhere with Cox, but the first thing they ask you when you file a complaint is, "Did you try to resolve it with the vendor?")


----------

